# Hi, new here



## Chop&Fifty (Dec 18, 2020)

We have been together since high school. That makes it about 25 years now. We have a 9 year old daughter. Most of our life together has been amazing. Course ups and downs up we got through them together. Main reason because we learned with our younger selves communication and trust is a must!! Now just starting our 40s its been rocky for awhile. Hoping maybe we can get some insight through some others here on the forum. Thanks, US


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

Welcome to the board, Chop&Fifty.


----------

